# The - I'm so scared i cant be excited yet -Thread



## MissyMojo

Im too scared to be excited yet!

i was all like a cheshire cat when i got those lines this am and now im a bag of nerves! :wacko: :happydance: 

its soooo early days, i want to :cry: with the fear - hubby texted all his m8s and family this am .... and i was like nooooo not yet! but then cos he told his family - of course mine needed to know (to prevent family problems) ive told a few close buddies and of course u lot , but im still sooooo scared


----------



## blondee

Hiya Missy,

I hear you!! It's a really odd time. I swing from being cool as a cucumber to thinking awful negative thoughts. It's such a frikkin rollercoaster!!! I found out 11 days ago and am happily taking each day at a time and thankful for every day we progress.

As we all know, there's nothing we can do to prevent MCs so i'm ploughing myself into being a good 'home' for my spud and am on a mission to get a minimum of 5 F&V a day and lots of water to keep me hydrated and regular swimming to keep me fit(ish) and help with the stress. We can do no more.......

Take it easy, hun :hugs: we're all here for each other.

(Can't believe i only just found this section, been not feeling at home in first tri and missing TTCAL, hooray for PAL section!!! :happydance:)


----------



## sue247

Hi, i can really relate to that. I am 5 weeks. Had a MMC in December 2009 and i am so scared. I am really trying to relax as know this worrying is really not good for me!


----------



## skyeblonde20

Huni its normal to worry!... I could have sworn blind my babys heart had stopped during the 6 weeks bewtween my 10 week n 16/17 week scan!! but no...there it was!!!!!! its completely normal to panic. But try to not think about bad stuff happening and just relax...when u are happy the baby is happy!!!! eat rite....sleep ALOT!!!! and u will be fine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! when u have ur first scan all those fears u have just now will fade when u hear that heartbeat!! xx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

im not going to lie to you Missy its hard, you know by following Drazic and myself how worried we were but I promise you that after the 12 week scan you will relax a bit, try and get that early scan if the NHS won't do it go private it will give you piece of mind that the baby will be in the right place and is ok. Take each day as it comes xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

this is todays:)

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/DSC00982.jpg

and its comparison with yest

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/MissyMojo/DSC00981.jpg


----------



## Minimin

:wohoo: definitely darker! Yah!!!
I am terrified of another Ectopic or MC. I know there is nothin I can do but keep myself stress free, rest and relax but the fear is always there. I am only 4w and 4d and MC around this stage in Jan 10.


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: we'll get there babes xxxx


----------



## Minimin

I know- nice to know we are not alone on this journey. I know other people around me like friends and family have no bloody idea what is going on in our heads :)


----------



## MissyMojo

family say stupid stuff like - remember to relax this time - i was relaxed last time too!!


----------



## Beadette

I'm terrified but also really excited!! It's weird because part of me won't let myself believe it! 

Xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: were gonna get there,

:shrug: i have pma for others - non for myself lol xxx


----------



## Beadette

Me too! Lol xxxx


----------



## MissyMojo

what we like eh ?


----------



## Minimin

I have loads of PMA for others but when I come to being positive about me I cant help but let the doubts creep in. i think thats normal. At least we have each other to help us through this. 

Beadette- your MC was the same time as mine too :cry:


----------



## MissyMojo

we'l all pull each other through xxx


----------



## Celtic Dragon

This sums me up too! I'd love to tell everyone and be dancing for joy, but I just can't relax until there's less chance of another mc... Told my parents this time - they were really supportive when I mc-ed, but a bit shocked as I hadn't quite got around to telling them yet! Good luck to everyone - am willing LO to stick firmly this time and be healthy. xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

Sticky Dust xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

It's so terrifying hunny, like Mrs Doddy said. I was CONVINCED I had had enough MMC before my 12 week scan, and I look at my ticker now and can't believe it. I am still terrified, but each day you get a little bit stronger. The way I coped (just about!) was obviously with the help of all you wonderful girls, but through setting little milestones. That's how I still cope now. When you think of all the scans and test you can feel so overwhelmed - so, milestone one, AF late! Milestone two, midwife appointment...ect. It really helps :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

1st milstone was af late - passed
2nd milestone - getting "pregnant" on a digi
3rd milestone - midwife apt


----------



## Minimin

1st Milestone- AF missed
2nd Milestone- Blood HcG rising to show possible normal pregnancy
3rd Milestone-Early scan to see gestational sac in Uterus to confirm it is in the right place
4th Milestone- 8 week scan to make sure things are progressing and MW appointment
5th Milestone- 12 week scan- I can breathe now! eeek!!!


----------



## eckarta

day by day... if you look at the big picture is sometimes just too much!!! ALL the days we have left til we hold our little ones... but day by day isnt so bad!!


----------



## Minimin

Well I have got stuck on the 2nd Milestone. My levels only increased by58% over 48 hours and they should be at least 66% but preferably 100%.
More monitoring and waiting.


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: minimin XXXX whens ur next bloods / results


----------



## Minimin

Friday morning- But I dont hold much hope If the numbers are still rising and not doubling it is a high chance of another ectopic. If that is the case I could potentially lose my only fallopian tube. Horrible to say but I would rather MC :cry:


----------



## MissyMojo

aww sweetheart i have hope for you xxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Thank you babe- it is hard to have hope for oneself as we said earlier!


----------



## MissyMojo

then i have a bucket load for you xxxxxxxx


----------



## Beadette

Minimin said:


> I have loads of PMA for others but when I come to being positive about me I cant help but let the doubts creep in. i think thats normal. At least we have each other to help us through this.
> 
> Beadette- your MC was the same time as mine too :cry:

Aw was it! :cry::cry::cry:

lets try and keep the PMA for this time :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Beadette

Sorry Minimin - I've only just caught up with the rest of the convo! I'm sorry that your numbers have not risen as much as you wanted/they should(?) but try and keep the faith darlin! Unfortunately I can't give any practical advice at all as I have never had bloods measured for HCG so not sure how they are supposed to go up etc!

I'm sending you lots and lots of love x x x x x


----------



## Tulip

1. Missed period - done.
2. Pregnant on a digi - done.
3. Private viability scan at 8 weeks.
4. Dating scan - check skull/brain development
5. 20 week scan - check spine for bifida.

Then I'll be happy.
Crikey. Thats 4 months away.


----------



## MissyMojo

we'll all get there, i have hope for us all xxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I'm a card carrying member of this club! So scared! I like the idea of mini-milestones... but all I have are these:

1. See a 2nd line ... CHECK
2. Heartbeat... please?!?! 

Yep, that's it! More than I got before! :(


----------



## MissyMojo

You will get there hunni xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

https://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r124/kianryan/Baby%20dust/stickybabydust.gif

https://i469.photobucket.com/albums/rr57/marriedsBlinkies/TTC%20blinkies/stickydust.gif


----------



## Megg33k

STICKY :dust: all around!


----------



## lauraperrysan

im still finding it hard to be excitied and im 17 weeks tomorrow, i dont think the fear ever really goes, maybe when im viable i'll be a bit happier, im not buying things till then tho! each day we pass is a day further into our pregnancy and our baby is getting stronger and stronger..... i have had 5 miscarriages in a row with no real cause identified, i did nothing different this time so i guess it could of really just been v. bad luck, at least i kind of hope it was!
i wish i could let myself get more excited sometimes, i think i keep myself from planning for this baby too much as the pain is so much worse when you think of what was meant to be.....i duno, im going on now.
here's to happy and healthy pregnancies for us all :)
xxx


----------



## Megg33k

You're just saying things that the rest of us think! As for me... I don't know! I was okay with everything until I got the + test! LOL I was still planning my nursery, buying baby stuff last Monday (before the +)... just motoring along! I even thought there was a good chance I might be pregnant before the test went +... but then when it did... I think I've lost my mind! :rofl:


----------



## Lotti1978

Im with you all...worry about stress at work and all the running around to schools immunisation sessions I do with equipment but I need to relax. MC is common and I cant blame that on causing it...it could have been many things. Im going to chill and look after myself and pray....Im terrified!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Understandable, Lotti! Congrats though! :)


----------



## Minimin

Thanks for the PMA ladies- Set of bloods done again lst week show an 80+% rise and they said this was better than the 58%. Still not out of the woods though. Scan at 5w + 4 showed a GS but no yolk sac. :( Still could be an EP if it is a psuedosac. They cant rule it out until they can see something in there. Another scan on the 1/4- Fxd!

Missy Mojo- Did you have a post somewhere about orangey/toffee brown discharge? I think I had some last night and wonder if it is because of the scan I had done- it was a little uncomfortable :(


----------



## LunaBean

Just thought Id pop by before I go mad...been getting faint positives since 9dpo..I'm 12 dpo today and they've started getting fainter already :cry: I cant seriously lose 3 pregnancies in 6 months. I've tried to be calm and rational, it's still early for the lines to be getting much darker, but they did between 9 and 11dpo, now they are practiaclly blank this morning. I wana sceam my head off at whoever keeps taking my babies :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

Min - Mine that measured 5+2 looked "perfect" and there was no yolk sac yet! Don't give up hope! 80+% is still good! :hugs:

Lizzie - :hugs: to you, honey! I hope they just haven't gone dark yet while beanie snuggles in!


----------



## Drazic<3

lauraperrysan said:


> im still finding it hard to be excitied and im 17 weeks tomorrow, i dont think the fear ever really goes, maybe when im viable i'll be a bit happier, im not buying things till then tho! each day we pass is a day further into our pregnancy and our baby is getting stronger and stronger..... i have had 5 miscarriages in a row with no real cause identified, i did nothing different this time so i guess it could of really just been v. bad luck, at least i kind of hope it was!
> i wish i could let myself get more excited sometimes, i think i keep myself from planning for this baby too much as the pain is so much worse when you think of what was meant to be.....i duno, im going on now.
> here's to happy and healthy pregnancies for us all :)
> xxx

I feel the same hunny. There is only a day between us and I don't think I feel better at all. The only thing which helps is the doppler but really I only feel okay for the few seconds I am listening to the heartbeat and then I am back to terrified. I wish I could be buying prams and clothes like others in second tri but I am just too, too scared. It was hard enough before, It would kill me to get this far and it be over again. :cry: :hugs: 

:dust: all round -x-


----------



## Jox

Hi all, thought i would pop in and say hi.

I am very very anxious but unfortunately know that it will not fade for me until I hold a screaming baby in my arms in 7 months time.

As anxious as I am now I know this is only the beginning and it is only going to get worse...alot worse :-(


----------



## MissyMojo

yeah it was me who had peachy ornage cm - had nothing since and no pain or anything nudger is still there making me ill xx x


----------



## beachlover1

Guys, I dont think the scared feeling goes til LO is screaming its little head off in the delivery ward. Im now almost 23 weeks and I have to say each day it really does get better....I put my hands up and admit I bought some nursery bits last night (the discount voucher for them expires tomorrow) I did resist some darling clothes in the sale in GAP today though!

I am struggling to be like some of the others in 2nd tri.....some have bought almost everything!! I just cant do it yet. for those that dont know my story...I had 2 MCs back to back pretty much last summer/autumn.

But for those of you guys still in early days, it really really does get better i promise....each day brings a stronger kick now, and the doppler is gathering dust because of it! 

I promise no one is alone in feeling scared....but hey, lets enjoy what we have xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Kicks will make me feel better... but I'd take a heartbeat. That would make me really, truly happy! I know... no such luck yet! LOL


----------



## LunaBean

Id take 2 good solid lines at this stage, not faint eye squinters I keep getting, on 4 different brands!


----------



## Megg33k

Lizzie_Moon said:


> Id take 2 good solid lines at this stage, not *faint eye squinters* I keep getting, on 4 different brands!

That's as good as it gets for me! How do you think I feel? LOL :wacko:


----------



## Chimpette

I'm having a scan on 1st April I'll be 7+1, so I'm hoping to see a nice beating heart with a dancing baby... keep your fingers crossed for me please ladies, not sure I could deal with another MMC.

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

FX'd Chimpette!


----------



## Minimin

Fxd Chimpette, I am also going for my scan on the first and will be 7wks. I can not face another Ectopic or MMC- so keep praying and keeping everything crossed.
GL
Minimin


----------



## Chimpette

Hi Minimin,

Sorry to hear about your previous losses. I'm keeping everything crossed for us on the 1st... can you believe we're having our scans on April Fool's day... Whats the chances...??

Looking forward to seeing your a little baba picture after your scan!

xxx


----------



## Minimin

LMAO- April Fools day and my SIL birthday! I hope it is a good lucky day for us! Looking forward to your pic too- do they give you a pic at this stage? I am not sure mine will :(


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi girls, can I join you? I only got my BFP 11 days ago on CD58, 41DPO! (BFN 20DPO so thought that cycle over).

I have PCOS and had a MMC in Dec 09, discovered at 12 week scan, buds probably died at 9-10weeks. We had a scan at 9 1/2 weeks and things were fine, I think buds actually measured at 8 1/2 weeks then if I recall which explains the timings and even my late BFP now?).

Well here I am at 9 1/2 weeks and I still have not got a booking appointment. It's been 10 days since I went to the GP. I'm getting really anxious and nervous as Easter is looming and with timings I might not get seen until I'm about 11 or 12 weeks for booking appointment as they normally occur on a Monday or Tuesday where I live, never mind arranging a 12 week scan.

We obviously would love some peace of mind before the easter holidays so I'm prayin I hear from the midwife over the next day or so. In the meantime I'm over symptom spotting, anxious they don't disappear or have symptoms I had of a MC like I did before (which I now know were my face breaking out in hormonal lumps, my tiredness and constipation disappearing virtually instantly :cry:)

Is anybody else in the same situation? I know all I can do is remain relaxed and eat healthy to keep my sugar levels as even as possible, and just pray but not getting anywhere until 12 weeks is killing me, especially when woman who have had previous MCs in my area usually get more frequent scans etc.

I was thinking of ringing the midwife on Tuesday if I hadn't heard anything, do you think this is too forward?


----------



## Chimpette

Minimin said:


> LMAO- April Fools day and my SIL birthday! I hope it is a good lucky day for us! Looking forward to your pic too- do they give you a pic at this stage? I am not sure mine will :(

Hi Minimin,

Well it's got to be lucky if it's your SIL's birthday surely.. :thumbup:

I think they will give a picture but I dont think you'll see much on it, from what I've seen of others it just looks like a jelly bean, but I'll probably get one seen as it's the 1st picture of beanie.

Good luck to us, keeping my fingers firmed crossed that everything is good for us!

xxx :happydance:


----------



## Chimpette

Well my reassurance scan turned out not to be so reassuring....

I suppose to be measuring 7+1, but sac only measuring 6 weeks and no fetal pole, they not sure if it's too early to see it or not, I have to speak to my doctor and then guess make another appointment for another scan....


----------



## MissyMojo

it may be that u ovd a little later? or the sperm were that bit slower in fertilizing your egg? dont lose hope yet babes its totally possible that you just cant see much at this point - organise another scan for a weeks time, and keep hope darlin xxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Hey Chimpette- I am also sorry to say unfortunately I have bad news- My sac is empty as well- they think it is a blighted ovum and I have to go back in a week- it is too small to operate and hopefully in a week it will be bigger and we can make the decision. I want it over with so probably opt for a D & C. Third pregnancy in 8 months.. there are no words to express this..
I am 7 weeks today. I chart and monitor ov so I know my dates are right. Have you made your appointment?


----------



## Chimpette

Hi Minimum,

I can't believe this is happening to us AGAIN!!!! I just feel so angry and upset, my husband and friends are saying that there is still a chance, but I took OPK so I also know when I ov'd... 

I hope i'm wrong but if I'm not I guess I'll have another D & C as I had no problems with the last one I had in Jan... 

I have to ring the doctors this afternoon and hopefully will get a scan for 2 weeks time as I'm on holiday next week.

This is what was written on a paperwork by scanner - Gestation sac seen in the uterus, measuring 12mm (approx 6 weeks size). York sac seen but too small to identify fetal pole, ? too early..

xx


----------



## Minimin

Hey Chimpette, 
I feel your anger honey! I really do feel it! Also like you I monitor everything so i know which day I concieved. There is no what it can be like a week later as DH and I have not had :sex: since my fertile time. My dates are spot on.
The ONLY way my scientific mind can rationalise this is by us not being able to calculate the implantation date- so if you took longer to implant it would take longer to see on a scan??????? Or is that me being somewhat too hopeful.

Your notes mention seeing a Yoke Sac- that is promising though- I still believe you may see something in 2 weeks time.I hope your two weeks fly by. Are you away somewhere nice?

I have not had a D and C before. Do you mind me asking you questions about it? I totally understand if it is too personal.

Take care of yourself.

Minimin


----------



## Chimpette

Hi Minimin,

No ask away, I'm happy to help.

I like the idea of not knowing when implantation happens, that gives me a little hope.

We're off to Bognor for 5 days as we're saving up to go to visit my in laws in Fiji next year. Hoping that my 22 month old has fun at the holiday park we're staying at.

xx


----------



## Beadette

Min I'm so sorry that this is happening for u again! Hugs and love!!!

Chimpette, I'm sorry your scan did not show what you hoped but I will keep my fingers crossed and pray beany will have a nice big growth spurt! Lots of love xx


----------



## Megg33k

Oh girls! I'm seriously hoping that there is a good news follow-up for each of you! I know that blighted ovum is a very common mis-diagnosis! Just be sure that its correct before "solving the problem"... I've read too many stories about docs getting it wrong!

Everything crossed for both of you! :hugs:

Definitely don't want an early scan now... If its supposed to look like a baby and doesn't, then I'll know... but "Do we see tiny little things in a tiny little sac?"... I'm not up for playing that game!


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Beadette :) I hope I have taken all the bad luck for now. That would make me feel better.

Chimpette- a break sounds great. I bet your 22month old will run riot! Fiji also sounds great! have you been before?
I have PM'd you my questions hun- thanks for taking the time to answer them :)


----------



## Tulip

Min, once again I am so sorry sweetheart.... but I refuse to give up on Minstrel just yet. As you say, he/she may have implanted late :hugs:

Chimpette, were you temp charting? Did you carry on OPKing after you got your positive? It may be that although your body tried to OV (hence the +OPK) it failed and tried again later. It is entirely possible you are a week out if your temp didn't confirm ovulation. Lots of love to you :hugs:


----------



## Chimpette

Hi Ladies,

Trying to stay positive today.. it's gonna be a long 2 weeks....

Minimin - Yes I actually met my husband out there when I went backpacking, was suppose to be there for 10 days and ending up staying for on and off 2 years, we got married out there and moved back to England in late Nov 06... We went back so that our son could meet our family out there in Feb last year, so we were hoping that we could take the new baby out next year.... fingers crossed that can still happen!

Tulip - I didnt' temp chart, but I did use OPK's and thought I got positive's on 4 days straight so I'm hoping with everything I have that that's the case...

Thanks for all the support ladies, this really makes a big difference as last time I wasn't on a site and had no one really to talk these things through with.

Thanks again!

xxx


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Tulip and Megg. I think next time I am going to bury my head in the sand for a full 9 months- do you think that will work.
Megg- there is a website called misdiagnosed miscarriages and they do have a lot of storied where the beanies made it. Typically the women have a retroverted (sp) uterus and so they find it hard to see in the scanning. I dont think I have that.

Had some more brown discharge when I wiped and feeling crampy- if anything I hope this is over and done with naturally and painfree as possible. I have somehow found my determination -or I like ](*,) - and just want this over with and to move on. Patience is not one of my virtues :shock:


----------



## Tulip

Bless you darling. PM me re ERPC if you need to x


----------



## Minimin

Chimpette, 
What a wonderful story! I love romantic stories like that and I am praying you will be taking lil one over to see them all next year!
We are here to talk anytime you want to. You wont have to go through your fears alone :hugs:

Tulip- thanks honey- I will be asking lots of questions if I have to go through the surgical route :cry;


----------



## AngelSerenity

Minimin said:


> Hey Chimpette- I am also sorry to say unfortunately I have bad news- My sac is empty as well- they think it is a blighted ovum and I have to go back in a week- it is too small to operate and hopefully in a week it will be bigger and we can make the decision. I want it over with so probably opt for a D & C. Third pregnancy in 8 months.. there are no words to express this..
> I am 7 weeks today. I chart and monitor ov so I know my dates are right. Have you made your appointment?

:hugs: Minimin


----------



## Beadette

Min loads of hugs and love xxxx


----------



## AngelSerenity

Not sure if any use girls but it might help you get through the next couple of weeks. I had an early scan on Monday and bubs is around a week or so behind in growth going by my LMP. I have PCOS and longer cycles so they were not worried once this was discussed. I did mention I did a pregnancy test at 20 DPO and it was negative so was shocked to find out a few weeks later that I was pregnant. MW said it would have depended when egg implanted as pregnancy hormones excel after that. I must have a longer phase at this stage hence why longer cycles and bubs appearing a little behind in growth. I too chart so am still a little confused by dates as am certain when the deed was done!


----------



## Drazic<3

Sending :hugs: to you all and hoping for good news :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: to you all! I hope it all turns out okay!

Drazic... CONGRATS on Team :pink:... WOOHOO!


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks hun :)


----------



## MissyMojo

im a bit nervous still but im starting to feel excited too....


----------



## Tulip

Eeeeek Jo not long til MW for you!

Min - just seen your chart darling, I'm so sorry xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, Min! :hugs: I'm so sorry! :cry:


----------



## Minimin

Tulip and Megg! I started spotting yesterday morning and then some more discharge that was brown/red yesterday. Cramps all day yesterday too. I think this is the calm before the storm. I hope it is over and done with naturally and painfree as possible.
:cry:


----------



## MissyMojo

aww darling im sorry :hug:


----------



## Tulip

Sending you all the comfort in the world sweetheart. My heart aches for you :cry:


----------



## Beadette

I'm so sorry min xxx am thinking about you xxx


----------



## Chimpette

Minimin,

I'm so sorry for your loss, and hate that you are going through this yet again. There are no words for your pain....

xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I wish I had words for you, Min! :hugs: I'm SOOOOOO sorry, sweetheart! I'll keep your hope safe and sound until you're prepared to want/need it back! If you need an ear, I'll be here! :cry:


----------



## AngelSerenity

Min so sorry, my heart goes out to you, thinking about you xoxo


----------



## Drazic<3

Thinking about you Min and sending loads of :hugs: and kind thoughts. -x-


----------



## padbrat

I have just seen this thread and I wanted to say all my best wishes and thoughts go to all of you.

I was told I could never get pregnant and then in Feb 2007 I did! I lost the baby at 11 weeks and then miscarried twins in the Nov 07 at 10 weeks.

I have just had a bfp and want to be really excited... but can't be. Just praying this one is healthy and decides that Earth is more exciting than heaven!


----------



## Megg33k

padbrat said:


> I have just seen this thread and I wanted to say all my best wishes and thoughts go to all of you.
> 
> I was told I could never get pregnant and then in Feb 2007 I did! I lost the baby at 11 weeks and then miscarried twins in the Nov 07 at 10 weeks.
> 
> I have just had a bfp and want to be really excited... but can't be. *Just praying this one is healthy and decides that Earth is more exciting than heaven!*

That made me cry! I hope so too, honey! Congrats! :hugs:

Can I ask why you were told you could never get pregnant? I mean... obviously that's not true!


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations padbrat, wishing you and your peanut all the stickiness in the world xxx


----------



## padbrat

Hi Megg, no I don't mind you asking. 

When I was about 10 years old the specialists discovered I have a translocated chromosome, which means a bit of one of the chromosomes snapped off and joined the end of another. At the time they thought it meant I couldn't get pregnant. Years later my OH started work in Germany, where they are very thorough and they did a full med check on me and found I had an underactive thyroid. They put me on pills and told me it would take 6 months for my body to be right.... exactly 6 months later I was pregnant!

There are still problems with the chromosome thing... boy babies are VERY bad for me... so I am really hoping that this is a girl and everything will be OK!


----------



## Drazic<3

Good luck padbrat, sending sticky :dust: and :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Thanks Drazic! I hope I am having a girl too and that she stays.... c'mon peanut everyone is sending sticky baby dust so you gotta hang around! LOL


----------



## Drazic<3

Fingers crossed for team pink hunny! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

padbrat said:


> Hi Megg, no I don't mind you asking.
> 
> When I was about 10 years old the specialists discovered I have a translocated chromosome, which means a bit of one of the chromosomes snapped off and joined the end of another. At the time they thought it meant I couldn't get pregnant. Years later my OH started work in Germany, where they are very thorough and they did a full med check on me and found I had an underactive thyroid. They put me on pills and told me it would take 6 months for my body to be right.... exactly 6 months later I was pregnant!
> 
> There are still problems with the chromosome thing... boy babies are VERY bad for me... so I am really hoping that this is a girl and everything will be OK!

Oh! I've done some reading up on translocated chromosomes, because I'd seen it typed and had no idea what it was in the past. I definitely see how it can make for a tricky situation! I'm just glad that you've proved them wrong about not being able to conceive! I'll cross everything for Team Pink for you! :hugs: HUGE CONGRATS!!! :flower:


----------



## LunaBean

Fingers crossed for you!!!!


----------



## MissyMojo

i have picked my cot - ikea!!! &#8364;129(not inc mattress) :) it is cheaper in uk ikea - but adding on postage :S - :) leksvic range

https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/categories/departments/childrens_ikea/10392/


----------



## Beadette

Keeping everything crossed for team pink for you Hun xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Love it, Jo!


----------



## padbrat

Well saw the doc today. I could be anywhere between 5 and 9 weeks!...

So am off to hospital next Thursday to have a dating scan and to see if it is a 'viable pregnancy'... then I am off the geneticist straight after so they can set up all the tests I will need if it is 'viable'..... (they are concerned because of prev m/cs)

Spoke to geneticist and she said that the odds are against me because of my age and also the genetic issue, but they would know more once I have been scanned.

C'mon peanut... grow, be well and 'viable'... oh and be a girl, because I can't have boys....

Not much of a wishlist eh!

Ps... don't you hate it when they call it a 'viable or non viable pregnancy'... so impersonal.... GRRRRR 

PPS... Yay.. come on Team Pink!


----------



## Drazic<3

Will be thinking of you next Thursday hun :hugs: :dust:


----------



## padbrat

Thanks Drazic! Keep sending me that sticky baby dust... I need it! LOL


----------



## MissyMojo

Heya girls, 

i been ok, hubby's on easter leave atm so he tends to hog the pc, 

these tablets are helping a little bit 

went to see how to train your dragon last night :) really enjoyed it :)

and this morning - ive been very brave :blush: we've had some :sex: ...... im nervous about if i bleed - - but it was my idea, and i really enjoyed it ....... so ermm we'll see


----------

